# 1992 240sx speed sensor problem



## Rolo Tomasi (Sep 19, 2005)

The dashboard check engine light is constantly on. The dashboard lights, odometer and cruise control don't function until i have driven about 40 miles. I have taken the dash apart at least 6 times looking for a short or a bad connection on the instrument cluster. This car has a digital display.

I have run out of things to try, any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

wrong place. when u get to the forums scroll down find your model then year then post there.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Rolo Tomasi said:


> The dashboard check engine light is constantly on. The dashboard lights, odometer and cruise control don't function until i have driven about 40 miles. I have taken the dash apart at least 6 times looking for a short or a bad connection on the instrument cluster. This car has a digital display.


Check all ground connections; in particular, the engine and the engine to chassis.


----------



## Rolo Tomasi (Sep 19, 2005)

*Thanks for your suggestion!*



rogoman said:


> Check all ground connections; in particular, the engine and the engine to chassis.



Have tried what you suggested, but still have the same problem. I am looking for a instrument cluster replacement as a last resort. It seems that the cluster with the heads up display is hard to come by. will be replacing the vehicle speed sensor next week since that was one of my problems along with the knock sensor.


----------

